# DPDR Self help !



## heros6808 (12 mo ago)

One of the useful tools that you can use to develop a solid recovery plan.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Very close to scam. The author of this self-published "book" have within a very few months published several books,- 12.titles for a variety of conditions.
https://www.amazon.com/s?i=stripbooks&rh=p_27:Mesloub+Iheb+PHD&s=relevancerank&text=Mesloub+Iheb+PHD&ref=dp_byline_sr_book_1

He calls himself "Mesloub Iheb PHD" on his "amazon profile". On his Amazon profile he claims to be a professor in psychology with a picture of a somatic doctor. I did an image search on the doctor picture and it have been used in a commercial in Italy. So, the psychology professor is also a doctor and a model in Italy.


Mesloub Iheb: books, biography, latest update


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

So, "Mesloub Iheb PHD" have replaced the picture of a somatic doctor taken from a italian commercial with a picture of a cat on his Amazon profile. That has happened within an hour after I wrote about it. He might be a cat.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

So, our "friend" professor, Mesloub Iheb constantly changes his profile pictures on his amazon profile. First it was a doctor from an italian commercial, then a cat for less than an hour. Now, it is a picture used in India for causes in psychiatry. Yes, a psychiatrist with a stethoscope. Mesloub Iheb

Picture also used here. 








How to become a Psychologist in India | Eligibility, Admission Process, Colleges, Skills, Career Opportunities, Jobs, Scope


Learn how to become a Psychologist in India like Eligibility Criteria, Admission Process, Colleges List, Skillset, Career Prospects, Salary.



www.ncertbooks.guru





And here








What does a Psychiatrist do and How to Become a Psychiatrist


Learn what a Psychiatrist does and How to Become a Psychiatrist to include the educational requirements, salary, growth rate, and job description.



www.yourfreecareertest.com





I think that professor, Mesloub Iheb suffers from a rapid form of multiple personality disorder with such rapid changes in his own personality perception.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

Haha! Nice one! 
Also his name never appears on the covers nor inside the books that are available to read on amazon. His name shows up on google only in relation with "his" books. Apparently this PhD guy does not belong to any laboratory or hospital. Poor him, I wish he finds a job quickly. Times are hard for PhDs...


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

So, the post was started by "heros6808" who also recommends the book in another thread. His has an Algerian flag on his profile here. Mesloub Iheb only exists on one profile on the internet,- who is also from Tebessa, Algeria. So, one from Algeria recommends a book by one who is also from Algeria. On Amazons profile wish was edited constantly when I made my posts he have removed the claim of being a professor in psychology,- he is just an illustrator with a picture of an old doctor. A striking thing about the many books is they all have almost identical pagenumbers. Either 100.pages for some editions or 170.pages. They are likely identical in recommendations for different conditions,- likely just some few words changed. He also have italian, Spanish and French editions published around the same time. Likely autotranslations.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

Oh no, that's not as funny as I thought it was. This guy is really motivated to make a few dinars. I think his books deserve a couple reviews.
Nice research, thanks!


----------

